# Oops color remover and redying..



## MACForME (Nov 2, 2007)

Can someone help me out here?

My hair got lightened over the summer with lots of sun, fun and salt. So when those dreaded roots grew in, i colored my hair with color as close to my original as I could find. It was an ash blonde. As the color faded, the green or "ash" base became more and more obnoxious. Now, without any further explanation, i work long weird wacky hours.. So a trip to the salon was not in the cards for me. I managed to find a gorgeous auburn brown color. I thought the auburn would counteract the green.. And it did! But now this is fading and I think I see green again! UGH!! So,  here I am in the store and I see this OOPS color remover! AHA! I think, maybe I should get this! But maybe, I better ask around and see exactly what this stuff is, what it does and what I can expect. Does it take only color off? Will it damage my hair? Do i have to re-dye? Will i have 4 inch roots showing? I heard that it turns hair orange! YIKES!!  HELP!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd be very very careful with color removers.  A.  They fry your hair and B.  They can turn your hair orange or other unwanted colors.

I learned this the hard way from trying to "do-it-yourself" my hair from red back to blonde.  Resulted in bright orange super fried hair and a trip to a color specialist that cost me $250.  Be safe and just make some time to have a professional get you the results you want...it is worth it, TRUST me!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 2, 2007)

This particular product contains no ammonia or bleach, so I don't think it would fry your hair.  I bought this before, but never used it because I had screwed up my hair too much, I had to get it professionally fixed.  I agree with the above though, probably better to get it fixed by a professional since you don't know what you might end up with


----------



## LaItaliana (Nov 6, 2007)

I used colorfix before & yes my hair turned this ugly yellowy orange color BUT i dyed it right after and it turned out fine. It wasn't as light as I wanted but thats because my hair was so porous from the colorfix & it grabbed the color easier. youre supposed to use a protein filler before dying it, which I did. It wasn't that hard. & i was cheap back then so no salon for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swear its not as scary as people say.


----------



## MACForME (Nov 6, 2007)

thank you for your reply! I'm still thinking about what to do. I might just go to the salon if I can get out of work early enough! This is what I get for working at a hospital!! UGH!!!


----------



## MACForME (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok- I bought the Color Oops after reading ALOT on the internet.. Well, I did it! It took out the fading "chocolate auburn" color and the layer of "ash blonde" underneath. My hair is NOT damaged and its back to the blond I had before I started all this. I haven't re-colored yet, but I might just to get some even tone and balance back.. Remember, i got a bit bleached out from the sun and fun this summer. I did NOT get orange hair either.. I will advise anyone considering using this product. DO EXACTLY what the BOX SAYS.. Leave in on 20 minutes, NO MORE, NO LESS.. shampoo and RINSE FOR 5 minutes, then shampoo again and rinse for 5 more minutes.. Yeah, its got a bit of a smell to it, but its no where near that bad. I've smelled perm solution thats MUCH worse...


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update!  I'm glad to know this is a good option if I ever screw up again on my hair...hopefully it will never happen again though


----------

